# Sincelo - São João da Pesqueira Dezembro 2008



## CSOF (16 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

Boa tarde, eu sou novo no fórum, mas tenho uma estação meteorologica aqui em são joão da pesqueira, tb gosto muito de meteorologia.
Esta zona é bastante propicia a fenómenos meteorológicos.
vou deixar algumas fotos do sincelo ocorrido nos ultimos dias de dez de 2008 em S. Salvador do Mundo- são joão da pesqueira.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

*Re: sincelo- São João da Pesqueira Dez2008*



CSOF disse:


> Boa tarde, eu sou novo no fórum, mas tenho uma estação meteorologica aqui em são joão da pesqueira, tb gosto muito de meteorologia.
> Esta zona é bastante propicia a fenómenos meteorológicos.
> vou deixar algumas fotos do sincelo ocorrido nos ultimos dias de dez de 2008 em S. Salvador do Mundo- são joão da pesqueira.



Olá!
Antes de mais, bem-vindo ao fórum!
Se gostas de meteorologia e ainda por cima tens uma estação, toca a partilhar dados!

Quanto às fotografias, estão muito boas!
A acumulação de sincelo na vegetação é fantástica.


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

Bem-vindo, *CSOF*!

As tuas fotos estão muito boas 

As fotos de Sincelo são sempre espectaculares


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

Muito bem vindo ao fórum  E que boa entrada, as fotos estão do best!


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Como apresentação não podia estar melhor, as fotos são muito boas  

Bem-vindo ao fórum.


----------



## actioman (16 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

Isto é o que se chama uma entrada triunfal! 

Muito bom registo! Que maravilha de acumulação de gelo na vegetação!

Sejas então bem-vindo ao fórum. E aposto que também tens por aí o registo da neve caída no fantástico 9 de Janeiro último! 

Um abraço.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

Bem vindo! Creio que és o primeiro observador do Douro vinhateiro...



Grandes fotos tiraste do nosso querido sincelo!!

Toca a partilhar dados e fotos, mesmo as mais antigas!



________________


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2009 às 15:05)

Bela entrada, com essas grandes fotos ! 
Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT !


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jan 2009 às 15:16)

Antes de mais, bem-vindo.
As fotos estão fantásticas


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

Bem! Que grande entrada, *CSOF*!! As fotos estão uma _delícia_!


----------



## NorthWind (19 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

Bem-vindo! 

É com prazer que recebo a entrada de mais um "meteolouco" no fórum pronto a debitar (espero) informações.... de uma área próxima da aldeia dos meus pais! 


Convém lembrar que o Douro Sul com as suas variações de altitude e grau de continentalidade crescente também oferece belos fenómenos meteorológicos aos quais tive a sorte de assistir. Estas fotos são o exemplo disso!


----------

